# Best Budget 7 String Guitars?



## Hendog (Feb 5, 2019)

I did a search and found some opinions but every year new guitars are released so I thought I would post a new thread.

What are the best budget 7 string guitars right now? I have been considering a Jackson JS32-7. I read (on this forum) a lot of positive feedback on the JS22-7 as well.

What do you guys think?


----------



## Hendog (Feb 6, 2019)

Anyone?


----------



## Defyantly (Feb 6, 2019)

I had a js-22 7 and although it played rather well, it did not feel comfortable to my hands. Your asking a very broad question. There are dozens of threads that address this very issue that you can search for. The best advice that I can give (and I'm sure others will give as well) is to go to your local shop and try what 7's they have. Not all budget 7s feel the same. Some are built rather well and you can find some good gems for very little cash. Also, you need to specify if you are looking used or new. You can get quite a few good tier instruments used for awesome deals you just have to have patience. Another good question is what is your budget. You are going to be looking at very different guitars if your budget is 300-500 vs 100-200.


----------



## Morchiant (Feb 6, 2019)

Well, I can't provide a definitive answer, but I just bought an Agile Septor Elite 7 string, and its an incredible guitar for the money. I also had an Ibanez 7421, and after upgrading the pickups, it was also a great guitar, but I prefer the Agile for that price range (less than $700). Other than that, who knows - so many options really.


----------



## dr_game0ver (Feb 6, 2019)

There are so many great used 6 strings for not even 300$ that will play and sound so much better than any budget 7...


----------



## kingpinMS3 (Feb 6, 2019)

used agile anything.


----------



## Razerjack (Feb 6, 2019)

The Js22-7 I played was pretty solid, and generally sounded better than the 7421. Never played an agile though. If your budget doesn't quite touch 'used prestige' territory, getting a used mid-range guitar like a RG927 in good condition might also be great.


----------



## cip 123 (Feb 6, 2019)

What's your budget?


----------



## Hendog (Feb 7, 2019)

Thanks for the replies. To be honest I think I might have to wait and get a Sterling Petrucci 7. Nothing under $500 seems to come with a case so there is $100+ right there. And anything I like will end up getting locking tuners (another $100+). So a $200 guitar is over $400. 

The cheapest new Sterling Petrucci 7 looks to be $550 and it comes with a case and locking tuners. I wish it was a 26.5 scale. 

Does anyone know of a sub $500 7 with locking tuners and a case?


----------



## TheShade0110 (Feb 7, 2019)

Hendog said:


> Thanks for the replies. To be honest I think I might have to wait and get a Sterling Petrucci 7. Nothing under $500 seems to come with a case so there is $100+ right there. And anything I like will end up getting locking tuners (another $100+). So a $200 guitar is over $400.
> 
> The cheapest new Sterling Petrucci 7 looks to be $550 and it comes with a case and locking tuners. I wish it was a 26.5 scale.
> 
> Does anyone know of a sub $500 7 with locking tuners and a case?



https://www.rondomusic.com/7string.html

Plenty of options under $500+hardshell case and some are cheap enough that adding locking tuners yourself will still have the price below $500 but Agiles don't have issues staying in tune.


----------



## Rocks256 (Feb 8, 2019)

Schecter Demon 7, Jackon Js 32s-7, RG 7421


----------



## Defyantly (Feb 8, 2019)

Plenty of options under 500 that come with cases. For that budget you can get a very good instrument if you are willing to look used. There are always good deals floating around!


----------



## op1e (Feb 8, 2019)

The best budget 7 I ever got new was the Schecter SGR. Good hardware, USA setup, solid heavy bludgeon murder weapon if swung. Not light though. You don't get lockers, but its was the only new guitar to come with GOOD 15:1 tuners. Even the stock pickups are usable. Other than that, used LTD's are your friend. M-207 is great, F-207, H-207/307. The H is one of the best. Check on Reverb. I've never not had a good used LTD.


----------



## Hendog (Feb 9, 2019)

Thanks for the replies. I have considered the Agile options but I have never had the chance to play one so I would be going in blind.


----------



## littlebadboy (Feb 10, 2019)

Hendog said:


> Thanks for the replies. I have considered the Agile options but I have never had the chance to play one so I would be going in blind.


They have a very good return policy. Don't worry about it.


----------



## Andromalia (Feb 10, 2019)

Although it doesnt compare to my other guitars, the Ibanez RGIRLOTSOFLETTERSIBANEZWHYFFS that I got for 666€ (not a typo) is pretty good for the price, and came with EMGs. I didn't want to spend more because it was my first seven string guitar. (and probably last, I only use seven strings when I consciously try to)


----------



## Djentlover666 (Feb 12, 2019)

Agile! Always go for agile! You get name brand quality for a low price. My 8 string 28 inch scale was about $650 shipped and my 9 string is 30 inch scale and was about $750 shipped. If you research the specs that would cost about $900-$1300 anywhere else. The 8 has blackouts and the 9 has emg 909s. I dont care for the 909s but still a good price is my point. I would love to get a 27 inch 7 string from agile. Their passives are amazing. They are pretty close to lundgren m series pickups. I regret not getting a passive 8 and 9 but oh well.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Feb 12, 2019)

The Schecter Banshee Extreme doesn't look too bad. And a used RG7x2x is always sweet.


----------



## Djentlover666 (Feb 12, 2019)

Another thing to consider is tuning and scale length. If not going lower than A or G 26.5 scale is good, but with 27 inch scale you could comfortably go down to E. I want a 27 inch 7 string to do drop c with a low f or drop b with a low e.


----------



## Nicholas Blankenship (Mar 3, 2019)

I saw a jackson js32 on reverb for $307 + free shipping on reverb and decided to get it. I'm still waiting for it to come in the mail but i kind of wish i just got an agile instead. My other guitar broke so I didn't have a very high budget but wanted a guitar.


----------



## 777timesgod (Mar 4, 2019)

+1 on the Schecters, value for money. The Jackson 7 strings are a good choice for a resale, if you do not want to keep it. They seem to move quickly.


----------



## crg123 (Mar 4, 2019)

If your open to used a late 90's Japanese RG7421 (Fixed) or RG7420 (licensed floyd) are beasts of guitars for the price. I use to have one and I miss it haha. The 90s RG7621/RG7620 are even better if your willing to spend more.

If you're particular about have a scale over 25.5 for the 7 then Agile is a great choice as well. I recommend buying one used and local due to the depreciation of value on them and the quality can vary widely from one to another. I.e. I love my Septor Elite 8 but despised my friends Elite 8 (Sticky neck) and his normal Septor (terrible all around).


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Mar 6, 2019)

kingpinMS3 said:


> used agile anything.


+1 on this statement


----------



## Iron1 (Mar 6, 2019)

I have a Jackson JS22-7 and a JS32-7. Replaced the bridge pup in the 32 with a Nazgul, then put locking Gotohs on it and have spent under $500 TOTAL for both and the mods. Neither are as nice as my Fujigen S540LTD, but I’d gig with either of them and do just fine.


----------



## jwoods986 (Mar 7, 2019)

GC is blowing out Misha models - https://www.guitarcenter.com/Jackso...sha-Mansoor-Juggernaut-HT7-Electric-Guitar.gc

No case, but locking tuners, 26.5" scale, etc.


----------



## Vikingfirebeard (Jun 9, 2019)

Look on the used market for older schecters! I bought an 1999 Schecter A7 elite from Guitar center for 160$. This was a higher end neck thru construction mahogany body, Grover tuners, Duncan pickups, Tone pros bridge, with a nice binding on it. Very similar quality to the 2006 blackjack series. I also have a standard A7 that I picked up for 230$ earlier in the year with that a hardtail bridge with a bolt in neck. Those older Schecter 7 strings were made very well and are nice and cheap!


----------



## waffles (Jun 9, 2019)

I used to have an Indonesian Ibanez RG7321 (a 2007 model I believe) and I was surprised as to how playable and serviceable it is. The best thing about that is it's a cheap beater guitar that you can modify all you want and is actually quite easy to play and setup. It's also built like a tank. I would definitely gig with that without a backup if needed.


----------



## Vikingfirebeard (Jun 9, 2019)

waffles said:


> I used to have an Indonesian Ibanez RG7321 (a 2007 model I believe) and I was surprised as to how playable and serviceable it is. The best thing about that is it's a cheap beater guitar that you can modify all you want and is actually quite easy to play and setup. It's also built like a tank. I would definitely gig with that without a backup if needed.


One of the guys in Fit for an Autopsy plays a RG 7321 and he swears by it. He also has custom prestige models and the 7321 is his go to!


----------



## Un1corn (Jun 10, 2019)

RGMS7 seems good


----------

